# I made a gyuto.



## Bensbites (Sep 8, 2020)

I wanted to try my hand at making a gyuto. Knowing my first few would be a learning experience, I ordered 5 blanks SAB -Wa profile from jarod Todd knives. Plasma cut and heat treated to 62 HRC in AEBL.

I lent this one out to a local chef who really enjoyed it and said he would would be happy to be my tester.

next up I will get some taller blanks in a variety of profiles. I am also daydreaming of differentally hardened 1095.

let me know what you think of this.


----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic, Ben! All except the imperial measuring tape, that is.


----------



## JDC (Sep 8, 2020)

Great job! The whole package looks awesome especially the choil shot.
Just curious, maybe it's the light, but the spine looks bending slightly to the left (or down in the image).


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 8, 2020)

JDC said:


> Great job! The whole package looks awesome especially the choil shot.
> Just curious, maybe it's the light, but the spine looks bending slightly to the left (or down in the image).


Thank you. This one is straight. Maybe I didn’t get the spine shot dead straight in the photo.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks awesome!! I love the handle


----------



## tincent (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like a great grind and taper. When's the passaround?


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice! When you say you ordered blanks that were plasma cut and HT to 62 HRC, does that mean that they were pre-treated and you had to grind a bunch of hardened steel?? Or were they pre-cut and pre-ground so you made the handle? Confused, help a brother out here


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks great Ben.
Nice job on the grind


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 9, 2020)

chiffonodd said:


> Nice! When you say you ordered blanks that were plasma cut and HT to 62 HRC, does that mean that they were pre-treated and you had to grind a bunch of hardened steel?? Or were they pre-cut and pre-ground so you made the handle? Confused, help a brother out here


Yes, I ordered 1/8 thick blanks plasma cut and heat treated. I then ground the 1/8th inch thick blanks onto final shape. I am planning my next batch of orders already. I want to make myself and friends some different profiles and height blanks. Next tine I will probably order 0.94 rather than 0.125 thick AEB-L. 
I went this route based on advice from a maker. His response when I first questioned the order of operations was that the turn around time was way way quicker even if he had to spend more time grinding. 

a 1/4 thick aluminum plate can act as a heavy of a heat sink on the back of a thick blade allowing your initial grinding and bevel setting to be way more aggressive.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 9, 2020)

Really beautiful work Ben. Nice choice on the profile, the grind looks like it will cut smoothly yet has enough spine girth to handle some hard work. Can see the attention you paid to the details, like the rounded choil and spine!


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey have fun man! Real nice work already.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking great Ben! Please continue and share more photos on the next batch!


----------



## LiLimoon (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## ian (Sep 9, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> 0.94 rather than 0.125 thick AEB-L.



You a masochist, dude.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 9, 2020)

ian said:


> You a masochist, dude.


It wasn’t that bad. At some point I want to try differental hardening 1095 myself. I will keep those thick as well. I built a 2x72 just for this. I may need 24 grit ceramic belts.


----------



## ian (Sep 9, 2020)

Sorry, bad joke. Did you mean .094 inches?

I love that you’re doing this. It’s inspiring.


----------



## kbright (Sep 9, 2020)

Very nice job! Looks like a rocker edge. The gap between the ferrule and choil looks wide, good for a big hand. I like the multiple spacers in the handle, but the ferrule looks fat at the front, again good for a big hand. Yes, the ceramic belts are good for grinding pre-hardened steel, expensive, but aluminum oxide won't cut it. 36 grit is my coarsest grit.


----------



## jsph (Dec 11, 2020)

just to confirm... was this his SAB regular sabatier profile or was it his wider "hybrid SAB" profile?

also, is the wa tang option a simple pull-down on that page, somewhere i can't see, or is that a special request kind of thing?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 11, 2020)

jsph said:


> just to confirm... was this his SAB regular sabatier profile or was it his wider "hybrid SAB" profile?
> 
> also, is the wa tang option a simple pull-down on that page, somewhere i can't see, or is that a special request kind of thing?


This was my own cad file, or to be clear, the file was given to me by a maker friend.


----------



## jsph (Dec 11, 2020)

thanks. makes sense -- it looked different from what i'm seeing readily available from him. ... and also, i could be wrong, but his stock "SAB" and "hybrid SAB" profiles look to be more like ~9.5" blades...?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 16, 2020)

More fun for me. One of the bunkas has been gifted to my in laws. Next up I have to hand sand the remaining four blades and test out the bread knives. Sour dough is proofing.


----------

